

Microsoft buys skype for $8.5bn. Who wins with this deal and how much? - linuxnow
http://gigaom.com/2011/05/09/why-microsoft-is-buying-skype-for-8-billion/

======
iterationx
They mentioned how they are going to integrate it into XBOX Live experience,
and that will make it an even stronger platform. People are so fond of Apple
but I marvel at the success of XBOX 360 everytime I turn it on.

------
latch
I can't help but think that, when the dust settles, Apple is the winner here,
and Google is the loser.

Skype is an app that cuts across all these platforms and provides a service
user's want. It has the potential to detach user from a specific platform (at
the OS, manufacturer or carrier level). Something like that has to have been
an annoyance (bordering on threat) to a closed and leading platform like iOS.

It suddenly finds itself biased towards not only a specific platform, but the
weakest of the bunch.

As for Google, the only good news is that Microsoft just spent some 20% of
their cash reserve on a money-losing business. The best outcome for Google is
that nothing changes. The worse is that Skype succeeds on WP7 and MS executes
on whatever wild integration dreams it has.

I'd warn that i'm not an analyst, but I think that's pretty obvious from the
above (not that I think analysts know what they are talking about either).

~~~
bad_user
Google already has Google Talk / Google Voice, with which you can do text-
messaging, SMS, one-to-one video, and cheap international calls, available on
Android and iPhone. It also integrates nicely with the rest of the Google Apps
for Business.

The only problems I'm seeing is that Google has problems in getting past the
US borders with Google Voice, and Google Talk lacks multi-user video-
conferencing (which Skype has, but it isn't free of charge). Available clients
also suck badly.

If Microsoft fucks up (which I'm pretty sure they will), Google wins more than
Apple.

Also, for Skype to "succeed" on WP7, assuming this means excluding everyone
else (as that would actually mean something), doesn't WP7 have to succeed
first?

------
shawnjan8
Just when I was planning to purchase shares from the IPO... Damn.

